# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  O λευκός μου ringneck. Tips εξημέρωσης;

## copa

Γεια σε όλους. μόλις πριν από 10 ημέρεσ μου χάρισαν έναν άσπρο Ringneck. Τον έχω σε κλουβί 50χ50χ80 αλλα θέλω να τον βγάλω έξω. είναι σκετικά΄ήρεμος δεν τρομάζει και του δίνω και τρώει από το χέρι μου αχλάδι και μήλο. όταν του αλλάζω το νερό και βάζω το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί, διακριτικά απομακρύνεται. δεν ξέρω πόσο χρονών είναι αλλά ο προηγούμενοσ τον είχε πάνω από 2 χρόνια. θα τα καταφέρω να τον βγάλω από το κλουβί και να τον ημερέψω; έχω ακούσει ότι είναι δύσκολοι.

----------


## Blackholesun

Προφανος για να τρωει απο το χερι σου , ειναι ημερος ,απλα δεν σε γνωριζει ακομα, ειναι νωρις για 10 μερες... περιμενε ακομα λιγο και θα βγει μονος του   :Big Grin:  
Ασπρο ρινκνεκ !!ειναι υπεροχο το χρωμα τους , να σου ζησει κιολας !
Να του μιλας συνεχεια, και αμα περα απο τις προσπαθεις σου δεν βγει εξω καποια στιγμη, προσπαθησε να του βαλεις το δαχτυλο σου κοντα στα ποδια του και με αργες κινησεις μηπως ανεβει μονος του σε εσενα.
Να σου ζησει και παλι.

----------


## melagio80

*Καλημερα Κωστα,καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας!
Να σου ζησει το ringneck σου,ομορφο σαν χρωμα.
Δεν ειναι δυσκολο να το κανεις να βγει απο το κλουβι του.Ειναι ομως πιστευω λιγο νωρις ακομα
για να βγει εξω.Θα το αφησεις να μαθει τον καινουργιο του χωρο αλλα και εσενα.Θα του εχεις τη
μια πλευρα του κλουβιου του σε τοιχο για να νιωθει ασφαλεια.Το κλουβακι να μην ειναι σε ψηλοτερο
σημειο απο το υψος των ματιων σου!
Θα το αφησεις λοιπον να σας μαθει ενω εσυ θα συνεχισεις να του δινεις με το χερι το φρουτο που
του αρεσει.Σιγα σιγα θα βαζεις μεσα το χερι για να το παρει.Μην του το πηγαινεις κοντα του,αστο να ερθει
μονος του να το παρει.Αυτο θα γινεται καθημερινα και οταν περασει λιγο ο καιρος,θα του ανοιξεις να βγει.
Ισως σου φανει δυσκολο γιατι εαν πεταει μπορει να μην μπαινει ευκολα στο κλουβι του αλλα αυτο
διορθωνεται.Θα μαθει και απο μονος του να μπαινει μεσα,θα πεινασει και τοτε οταν μπει του κλεινεις την
πορτουλα.
Καλη επιτυχια!*

----------


## copa

Σας Ευχαριστώ  για τις χρήσιμες συμβουλές σας και τις ευχές σας, 2-3 φορές νωρίς το βράδυ όταν είναι ήρεμος με μία χαρτοπετσέτα που την έχω κάνει σαν ραβδάκι έχω καταφέρει να τον χαιδέψω. Την πρώτη φορά μάλιστα χαλάρωσε τόσο πολύ που κατέβασε το κεφάλι του μέχρι τα πόδια. Το χέρι μου δεν το δέχεται. Κανα 2 φορές τον ακούμπησα αλλά μόλις το κατάλαβε έφυγε.
Καταλαβαίνω ότι θέλει υπομονή και δεν θέλει καμία πίεση από πλευρά μου.
Το κλουβί το βάζω μπροστά στην μπαλκονόπορτα για να βλέπει και έξω. Είναι καλύτερα κοντά σε τοίχο; 
Στο δαχτυλίδι έχω διαβάσει ότι μπορείς να δεις σημαντικά στοιχεία για τον παπαγάλο. Πως όμως το διαβάζεις; η δικιά μου έχει. Μπορείς να με ενημερώσει κάποιος. 

Έχω πάθει πλάκα με αυτά που έχω δει σε διάφορα βιντεάκια πολύ πιστά πουλιά.

----------


## melagio80

*Ειναι απιστευτα πουλια και αυτο θα το ανακαλυψεις μονος σου σιγα σιγα!
Απο τη στιγμη που κατεβασε το κεφαλι αυτο ειναι δειγμα οτι της αρεσουν τα χαδια!Το χερι σου πρεπει
να το εμπιστευτει πρωτα και μετα θα το δεχτει και αυτο.Δωστης το ερεθισμα να μην σε φοβαται.Να το βαζεις 
σιγα σιγα μεσα,ποτε απο πανω γιατι φοβαται και να της μιλας απαλα.Ολα ειναι σε καλο δρομο!*

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Lacewing..?
οοο πανεμορφος θα ειναι..να σου ζησει..
Περιμενω φωτος..  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Blackholesun

ναι οντος περιμενουμε φωτο   :Big Grin:

----------


## copa

Τώρα τον έχω βάλει για ύπνο. Μάλιστα κοιμάται στο ένα πόδι, από ότι έχω παρατηρήσει. Νομίζω αν βγάλω φώτο με φλάς θα τον ενοχλήσω.
Αστειεύομαι…. Αύριο θα τον βγάλω και θα προσπαθήσω να την «ανεβάσω».
είναι σαν αυτή που έχω κατεβάσει από internet

----------


## melagio80

*Ετσι κοιμουνται,με το ενα ποδι!
Ειναι και μια συνηθεια που υποδηλωνει υγεια. (συνηθως οταν ειναι αρρωστα κοιμουνται
συνεχεια και με τα δυο τους ποδια)*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Να σου ζήσει  ο φιλαράκος σου.όμορφος.Οι σωστές σχέσεις εμπιστοσύνης με τα πουλιά μας χτίζονται σιγά σιγά  και σταθερά.

----------


## copa

Γεια χαρά σε όλους. Είδα κάπου ότι για την εκπαίδευση έχουν κάτι κλιπ που κάνουν θόρυβο και με αυτό μπορείς να κάνεις τον παπαγάλο να δεχτεί το χέρι σου πάνω του. Το έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος. Είναι αποτελεσματικό;
Όσες ώρες είμαι σπίτι προσπαθώ να είμαι κοντά στην παπαγαλίνα μου για να με συνηθίσει. Να έχει οπτική  επαφή. Χωρίς να τις μιλάω πάντα. Θεωρώ ότι είναι προτιμότερο από το να πάω πάνω από το κλουβί της 30΄ και να τις μιλάω.(το κάνω και αυτό). 
πάντως το φρουτάκι της το παίρνει από το χέρι μου.

----------


## Blackholesun

Καποια στιγμη θα περνει και τον υπνακο πανω σου  :Happy:  υπομονη και συνεχισε οτι κανεις φιλε μου.

Εαν εχεις καθαρο lacewing τοτε εχεις απο τα πιο ομορφα ρινκνεκ 

κατι σαν αυτο ->

----------


## copa

είναι ακριβώς έτσι λευκός χωρίς δακτυλίδι στο λαιμό. Άρα θηλυκός. Η ονομασία του νομίζω ότι είναι Albino Ringneck. το Lacewing είναι αλλιώς το άσπρο;

----------


## Blackholesun

Αν εχει κλεισει οντος 2 χρονια και δεν εχει δαχτυλιδι ναι θυληκος ειναι. 
το δαχτυλιδι του τι γραφει ?

----------


## Niva2gr

Τί εννοείς με τη λέξη "θόρυβος".
Μπορείς να μας δείξεις ένα απο αυτά τα βιντεάκια;

----------


## copa

H ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ για το βιντεάκι είναι η ακόλουθη:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzJqE...eature=related

----------


## copa

το δαχτυλίδι του γράφει 3 αριθμούς 6.5 μετά κάθετα 05 και μετά 0234. μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος τι συμαίνει; 
ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας

----------


## Niva2gr

Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρη, αλλά νομίζω οτι το 6.5 πρέπει να είναι ο αριθμός του πουλιού, το 05 το έτος γέννησης, και το 0234 ο κωδικός εκτροφέα.

----------


## melagio80

*Μαρια το 6.5 ειναι η διαμετρος του δαχτυλιδιου του πουλιου,το 05 το ετος γεννησης.Το αλλο νουμερο οντως πρεπει να ειναι ο κωδικος του εκτροφεα.
Δεν εχει πανω του γραμματα;*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> *Μαρια το 6.5 ειναι η διαμετρος του δαχτυλιδιου του πουλιου,το 05 το ετος γεννησης.Το αλλο νουμερο οντως πρεπει να ειναι ο κωδικος του εκτροφεα.
> Δεν εχει πανω του γραμματα;*


234 ο κωδικός αριθμός του πουλιού .Μερικοί εκτροφείς έχουν δικό τους τρόπο και δεν βάζουν όλα τα στοιχεία όπως χώρα προέλευσης.

----------


## copa

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
Θα ήθελα σας ενημερώσω ότι η συμβίωση με τον παπαγάλο μου την Μπιμπή πάει αρκετά καλά. Έχουμε συμπληρώσει σχεδόν 18 ημέρες και αισθάνομαι σίγουρα ότι θέλει τον χρόνο του. 
Το χέρι μου το δέχεται μια χαρά μέσα στο κλουβί όταν πάω να την ταΐσω την αισθάνομαι αρκετά χαλαρή, πλησιάζει και τρώει το αγαπημένο της φρουτάκι. Μάλιστα 2-3 φορές όταν τρώει από το χέρι μου μαζεύει το ένα πόδι της και κάθεται στο άλλο, ακριβώς όπως κοιμάται.  
Όταν αλλάζω το νερό της ή όταν βάζω το χέρι μου για να της φτιάξω την τροφή της απομακρύνεται διακριτικά χωρίς να χαλάει τον κόσμο. Το χέρι μου δεν το δέχεται ακόμα για να την χαιδέψω αλλά είμαι αισιόδοξος.

Πέρα από το φρουτάκι της δίνω μείγμα σπόρων(συγκεκριμένα vitakraft) έχετε να μου σαστίσετε κάτι καλύτερο ή είναι οκ;

Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

Φιλικά 

Κώστας

----------


## Blackholesun

Mια χαρα   :Big Grin:  , ακουσε με λιγο να σου πω , πολυ δυσκολα μπορεις να χαιδεψεις παπαγαλο ιδιος ringneck μεσα στο κλουβι του, τον θεωρει χωρο του! και σε βλεπει σαν εισβολεα, αυτο που πρεπει να του μαθεις ειναι να ανεβαινει στο χερι σου, οταν μαθει και το κανει και μπορεις να τον βγαλεις εξω απο το κλουβι , τοτε δεν θα εχει τασεις αυτοαμυνας, γιατι θα ειναι εκτος του χωρου του και θα ειναι ηρεμος και δεκτικος, το ποσο θα ειναι δεν το ξερω , αλλα καμια σχεση η συμπεριφορα μεσα στο κλουβι με απεξω.

----------


## copa

πως μπορώ να τον μάθω να ανεβαίνει στο χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί του; τώρα που τον έχω βάλει για ύπνο δέχεται λίγο λίγο το δάκτυλό μου. ίσως ότι είναι σε αυτή την κατάσταση.
πάντως έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, την ημέρα δεν δέχεται το χέρι μου παρά μόνο να πάρει κάτι να φάει. είναι δύσκολοι οι ringneck, έτσι έσω ακούσει. 
Πάντως ο δικός σου φίλε είναι άλλο πράγμα, έχεις κάνει φοβερή δουλειά, για τόσο λίγο που τον έχεις. τον βλέπω και παρηγορούμε ότι και η δικιά μου μπορεί να πάρει λίγο από την εκημέρωση του δικού σου

----------


## Blackholesun

Να σαι καλα ! Ειμαι βεβαιος οτι και σε εσενα σε λιγο καιρο με την καταλληλη διαχειριση ετσι θα σου γινει.
Τωρα στο θεμα μας, εμενα στην αρχη δεν το ειχε συνηθισει το δαχτυλο (εννοω στο ποδι  ::  ) , σκεφτηκα οποτε να συνδιασω την λεξη ανεβα ταυτοχρονα με την πραξη, στην αρχη οταν μου ειχε βγει απο το κλουβακι εβαλα το δαχτυλο μου επιτακτικα κατω απο τα ποδια του , ειχε παει στην γωνια και δεν ειχε που αλλου να παει, οποτε ανεβηκε αναγκαστικα, εμαθα το κολπο , και μια βδομαδα του το εκανα συνεχεια, τωρα οποτε βαζω το χερι μου κατευθειαν ανεβαινει, τωρα βασικα με το που με δει το χερι το εχει καταργηση , πηδαει ολοκληρη πανω μου   ::   ::

----------


## copa

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
Σήμερα το απόγευμα χάρησα στην Μπιμπή μου 6-7 υπέροχες πτήσεις. 
Ας πάρουμε τα πράγματα από την αρχή. 
Πρώτα πρώτα έβαλα το κλουβί της σε ένα ασφαλές δωμάτιο, απομάκρυνα πράγματα που μπορούσαν να πέσουν έστρωσα το κρεβάτι για να μην το λερώσει, έκλεισα παράθυρα κε κουρτίνες να μην πέσει επάνω και άνοιξα από το πλάι και από πάνω το κλουβί της. Ήταν αρκετά νευρική και δεν φαινόταν να μπορεί να βγει. Μετά από μισή ώρα βγήκε έξω όπου έκανε τις πρώτες πτήσεις της. Μετά από 6-7 πτήσεις προσγειώθηκε πάνω στο κλουβί της όπου και άραξε. Εδώ ίσως έχω κάνει ένα λάθος γιατί στο επάνω άνοιγμα του κλουβιού έβαλα και μία πατίστρα  όπου έχει πάει και αράξει εκεί. δεν ξέρω αν θα μπει μέσα. Τώρα έχω καθίσει δίπλα της και μάλιστα είναι πολύ χαλαρή( ακόμα δεν δέχεται χάδια από εμένα), αλλά της έδωσα 3-4 ξυρούς καρπούς όπου και τους έφαγε.
Τώρα το δύσκολο θα είναι να την βάλω μέσα και να ασφαλίσω το κλουβί της. Με βλέπω να κοιμάμαι μαζί της, γιατί την έχω στο δωμάτιο μου. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα μπει για να πει νερό και θα κλείσω την πόρτα της. Πάντως τώρα κάθεται στο ένα πόδι της και φαίνεται να είναι έτοιμη για ύπνο.

είμαι σίγουρος αν βρω τρόπο να μπαίνει γρήγορα στο κλουβί της είμαι σίγουρος πως αυτές οι πτήσεις θα γίνονται αρκετά συχνά για να ξεμουδιάζει.

Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

Φιλικά 

Κώστας

----------


## copa

βασικά θέλω να με δεχτεί ναι κα ανεβαίνει στο δάκτυλο μου για να μπορώ να την πηγαίνω εκεί που βολεύει και τους 2. Έχω δει αρκετούσ από το forum που έχουν ringneck kai το έχουν καταφέρει. 
Παιδιά σας ζηλεύω, με την καλή έννοια.

----------


## maria ps

πολύ ωραία μπράβο σου, αργά αργά θα τα καταφέρεις. τώρα σήμερα μην το ζορίσεις για να μπει στο κλουβί. αν δεν μπαίνει μέσα μόνο του, αφαίρεσε το φαγητό από κοντά του και κάποια στιγμή θα μπει για να φάει

----------


## copa

χτες μετά από καμιά ώρα μπήκε στο δωμάτιο η μικρή μου κόρη, πέρασε από κοντά του, όπου μάλλον τον τρόμαξε και άρχισε να πετάει. έκανε κανά 2 γύρους και μετά προσγειώθηκε στο πάτωμα κοντά στο κλουβί. προχώρησε λίγο και ανέβηκε από το πλαινό πορτάκι. θεωρώ ότι για πρώτη φορά πήγε αρκετά καλά. 
μάλλον σήμερα θα το ξαναπροσπαθήσω ελπίζω να πάει καλύτερα.

φιλικά 
Κώστας

----------


## Niva2gr

Πράγματι φαίνεται οτι έχει αρχίσει να σας συνηθίζει. Έχει σημασία, όσο είναι αυτός έξω, να διατηρείτε όσο γίνεται πιο ήρεμο το περιβάλλον. Έτσι θα μάθει να μην φοβάται, και να σας εμπιστεύεται.

----------


## copa

Αγαπητοί καλησπέρα,
όλα τέλεια!! Σήμερα ήταν η 2η έξοδος από το κλουβί και πήγε Περίφημα. Ανέβηκε στο χέρι μου και συγκεκριμένα στον βραχίονα μου αρκετες φορές έστω και για λίγο για να πιάσει το φρουτάκι του που προσπαθούσα να τον ταΐσω ενώ ήταν έξω από το κλουβί.
2 φορές που ανέβηκε στην βιβλιοθήκη μου, τελευταίο ράφι τον κατέβασα, ανεβαίνοντας έτσι απλά στον βραχίονα μου. όχι αμέσως αλλά μετά από κανα δύο λεπτά. Μάλιστα την 2η φορά με αυτό τον τρόπο τον έβαλα και μέσα στο κλουβί. Φαινόταν ότι είχε κουραστεί και ίσως λίγο φοβηθεί. Το σίγουρο είναι πως ήταν μια διαφορετική ημέρα και για τους δύο μας  
Τώρα που το σκέπτομαι θα έπρεπε να του λέω και την εντολή «ανέβα». Την επόμενη φορά. Νοιώθω ότι είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο ο οποίος αργά αλλά σταθερά οδηγεί στην εμπιστοσύνη που θα πρέπει να έχει ο ένας στον άλλο.  
Τώρα η επόμενη προσπάθεια είναι να ανεβαίνει στο δάκτυλο μου. 

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές σας.

Φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## maria ps

πολύ ωραία νέα, μπράβο σας

----------


## copa

Γειά χαρά σε όλους,
Καλή Χρονιά να έχουμε και υγεία σε όλους.
Με τον νέο χρόνο έχουμε συμπληρώσει 2 μήνες με τον παπαγάλο μου και με τις συμβουλές πολλών από εσάς "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  έχουμε κατορθώσει αρκετά πράγματα.
Παρόλο που ο δικός μου ο ringneck είναι 4χρονών και ο προηγούμενος τον είχε 2 χρόνια σε εξωτερικό κλουβί με άλλους παπαγάλους, άρα δεν ήταν ήμερος με αννθρώπους, έχουμε καταφέρει να κερδίσουμε την εμπιστοσύνη ο ένας του άλλου και έχουμε προχωρήσει σημαντικά στον τομέα εξημέρωσης . Βγαίνει σχεδόν κάθε απόγευμα από το κλουβί του και μένει επάνω. Καμία φορά κάνει και κανα πέταγμα να ξεμουδιάσει και προσγειώνεται στο χέρι μου. Τις τελευταίες ημέρες έχει αρχίσει και ανεβαίνει, κάθεται και σε γυμνό χέρι. Πάντως ελέγχει άριστα την πτήση του. Για αυτό θεωρώ ότι δεν πρέπει να κόβουμε τα φτερά στον παπαγάλο. με τα φτερά ελέγχει άριστα τις κινήσεις του, αυτό βλέπω στον δικό μου. ο οποίος δεν τρελαίνεται και να πετάει αλλά όταν το κάνει είναι χάρμα.
Έχει αρχίσει και νοιώθει άνετα με τον χώρο. Δεν τρομάζει, ασχολείται με τα φτερά του στέκεται στο ένα πόδι του. 
Εντύπωση μου κάνει όταν είμαστε στο σαλόνι που είναι ενιαίο με τραπεζαρία και κουζίνα, μεγάλος χώρος, και κάνει κανά πέταγμα ψάχνει να προσγειωθεί στο χέρι μου γυρίζει γύρω γύρω 2-3 φορές και μόλις σηκώσω το χέρι μου έρχεται.
φαίνεται ότι έχει ενσωματωθεί με την υπόλοιπη οικογένεια. "fullyhappy" 
φιλικά
Κώστας
ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους που μοιράστηκαν τισ εμπειρίες τους μαζί μου  :winky:

----------


## copa

Σχετικά με το θέμα της ομιλίας επειδή είναι μεγάλος δεν ξέρω αν έχουμε ελπίδες. 
Του μιλάω και όταν έχει όρεξη και μόνος του αρχίζει μια φλυαρία με πολύ διακριτική φωνούλα όπου ίσα ίσα που ακούγεται. Κάνει διάφορους θορύβους. Λέτε να θέλει να πεί τίποτα; Πάντως γενικά είναι ήσυχος. 
Φωνάζει συνήθως το πρωί ή όταν το βγάζω στο μπαλκόνι. Εκει πραγματικά κράζει 5-6 φορές συνεχόμενα. Κατά τα άλλα μέσα στο σπίτι είναι ήσυχος
Πώς μπορώ να τον εκπαιδεύσω να πέι και καμιά λέξη; Κανείς που έχει ringneck ή κάποιος φίλος του έχει ακούσει να μιλάνε; (πέρα από youtube).
Φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## Σπυρος24

σου χαρισαν ασπρο ρικνεκ??ποοο αυτα ειναι !!!Κ εγω θελω !!!χαχα....εγω μαλλον θα αγορασω πρασινο...απλα ειχα προβλημα με τα χρηματα και περιμενω λιγο...Να σου ζησει φιλε!!!

----------


## copa

ναι και είμαι πολύ τυχερός γιατί την έχω 5 μήνες και ενώ ήταν άγρια έχουμε γίνει πολύ καλοί φίλοι. Είναι αρκετά ήσυχη στο σπίτι, όταν είμαι στο σπίτι της ανοίγω το κλουβί και βγαίνει. Κάθεται συνήθως στο κλουβί και δεν κάνει ζημιές. πετάει αρκετά καλά, δεν έχει κομμένα φτερά και προσγειώνεται στο χέρι μου. Είναι φανταστική η αίσθηση. 
Χθες για πρώτη φορά κατέβηκε στο πάτωμα και έπαιζε με την παντόφλα της κόρης μου, την τραβούσαμε και εκείνη εκεί δεν την άφηνε και έκανε μάλιστα και πατινάζ. Είναι φοβερή.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Kώστα τι να πω για  την σχέση σου με το παπαγάλο σου,σε τόσο μικρό χρονικό διάστημα να έχετε κάνει τόσο μεγάλα βήματα.Μπράβο σου.  ::   ::

----------


## vagelis76

Περιμένουμε βιντεάκι το συντομότερο!!!!!!!!!
Χριστός ανέστη,Χρόνια Πολλά!!

----------


## Σπυρος24

Ναι θελω βιντεακι φιλεε!!!!  :Happy:   ::

----------

